# Damn, I'm glad I started this new hobby!



## smokey-mikey (Jun 12, 2017)

Hey Everyone:

My name is Michael from a small city just outside of Los Angeles called Covina.  I've always been a big fan of the BBQ shows: BBQ Pittmasters, BBQ Pitt Wars, Smoked, etc..  and finally decided to get off my arse a few weeks ago, invest in a beginner's smoking unit: "the bulletsmoker", and try to make some tasty BBQ.  So far, I've only tried some St Louis ribs and pulled pork.  Ribs were nice and tender, but my pork didn't pull.  Tasty as hell, but a little tough. I read here that I may have not cooked it to temp.....

My favorite part about BBQ is the attention to detail and constant care you have to do to make your taste buds dance with that  wonderful BBQ taste.  From fighting with temp to the different aromas from the wood, a cigar and couple of beers, and a chair right beside the smoker, I look forward to my future weekends...

I readily admit, I am definitely a beginner at BBQ, I've grilled, but this is a whole new monster.  Damn, I want to learn how to make some tender pulled pork and even maybe attempt brisket.  Hey, it's trial and error and I need this support crowd from other fellow BBQmen/women who know what they're doing.  I look forward to coming back here often!

Regards,

Smokey Mike


----------



## phatbac (Jun 12, 2017)

Smokey-Mikey said:


> Hey Everyone:
> 
> My name is Michael from a small city just outside of Los Angeles called Covina.  I've always been a big fan of the BBQ shows: BBQ Pittmasters, BBQ Pitt Wars, Smoked, etc..  and finally decided to get off my arse a few weeks ago, invest in a beginner's smoking unit: "the bulletsmoker", and try to make some tasty BBQ.  So far, I've only tried some St Louis ribs and pulled pork.  Ribs were nice and tender, but my pork didn't pull.  Tasty as hell, but a little tough. I read here that I may have not cooked it to temp.....
> 
> ...


Welcome to SMF!

there is a smoking basics E course you can get here. plus the newsletter is a recipe a week you can try as well.

For you pulled pork get yourself a good meat thermometer and when your pork is around 165 wrap that sucker in foil with some apple juice and apple cider vinegar (2/3-1/3) cup or so of liquid and then let it go until its about 205 internal temp. it will fall apart for you and taste wonderful! put your favorite sauce on sparingly and on some bread or with some rice and your taste buds will dance a jig!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## submariner (Jun 13, 2017)

Welcome to the Forum and congrats on your new smoker.   The 5 day e-course is really a great way to start!!!


----------



## rickhdz36 (Jun 13, 2017)

Welcome! Im knew to smoking also but one thing that is key is having a good meat probe and a thermometer for inside of the smoker. I did pulled pork and wrapped it after about 7 hours and cooked to a temp of 205. Came out perfect! You only learn from your mistakes. Just gets better from here! Good luck!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 13, 2017)

Welcome aboard!

Yep, the magic number for a pork butt is 202-205 for pulled pork.

As said above, get a good thermometer to check the meat temp!

Al


----------



## sauced (Jun 13, 2017)

Yes...take that free 5 day course, it will really get you on the right foot!

As far as the pork butt.....I agree with what everyone has already said!

Oh....Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## mark532011 (Jun 13, 2017)

Hey Smokey-Mike!

You are further along than I am, I don't even have a smoker yet..but I have a burning (or is that smoking) desire and this seems like a great place. I hope you share your successes and failures...I suspect I have a lot of work in my future before I create something decent and I will need all the help I can get.

Mark


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Jun 13, 2017)

welcome to the forum we were all beginners at one time and even the most seasoned veteran is still learning on every cook. dont bee afraid to try different things and live outside the box a little now and then.  I have made many many mistakes since starting and the great thing is i was still able to eat every one of those mistakes lol.


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Jun 13, 2017)

also as others say do the course it will help get you in the right general direction.


http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse


----------



## smokey-mikey (Jun 13, 2017)

Thank you everyone for your warm welcome... I will definitely take that e-course and plan to give that pulled pork another attempt this weekend.  Looking forward to that recipe newsletter too! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  to all!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 26, 2017)

smokey-mikey said:


> Thank you everyone for your warm welcome... I will definitely take that e-course and plan to give that pulled pork another attempt this weekend.  Looking forward to that recipe newsletter too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well? :D





Just wondered if you been trying more stuff..  Last I saw you had done a nice piece of brisket.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## smokey-mikey (Oct 27, 2017)

I think I've been using my modded ECB just about every week since I bought it. I should post more, but below is a small brisket flat I smoked high & fast at 325-350, wrapped at 165 internal temp, then took it off at 205.  I left it wrapped in a blanket for about 2-3 hours....came out great!  Rubbed with salt, pepper, & paprika.  I considered it Texas style.  Absolutely delicious!


----------



## smokey-mikey (Oct 27, 2017)

I also attempted smoked Tilapia for some fish tacos.  Rubbed some Tilapia fillets with salt, pepper, paprika, oregano, and cayenne.  It was my first time even tasting a smoked fish, but they weren't that bad.  Good quick meal... corn tortillas, some cabbage slaw and a squirt of lime.   Still learning tho....


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 27, 2017)

Oh.. yours is not a Brinkmann is it? It looks the same style though. Yours looks like Masterbuilt.


----------



## troutman (Oct 27, 2017)

Nice lookin' brisket.  Seems you are quickly becoming a "seasoned" barbeque cook.  Just remember its like riding a bike, if you fall off just get back on and keep riding!

Carry on....


----------



## mike5051 (Oct 27, 2017)

That's some nice brisket!

Mike


----------



## gary s (Oct 29, 2017)

*






 Good morning and welcome to the forum from a cold day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*Gary*


----------

